

Ask HN: How do you prepare and do a technical talk? - tsenart


======
tsenart
BTW I have found an awesome software for presentations by Scott Chacon called
Showoff: <https://github.com/schacon/showoff>

~~~
aeden
In case you want to use syntax highlighting on code in Keynote I've found that
using <http://gist.github.com> to highlight and then copying the code into a
text field in Keynote will retain the syntax highlighting and is a simple way
to get syntax highlighting across a wide variety of languages.

------
aeden
Research, outline, develop code samples and slides, repeat until satisfied.

